# Scratching post not big enough? Check out the Mondo



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

I know this looks like a total spam post, but honestly it's not. I just thought it was worth sharing some info.

So our cat has been an avid user of the Purrfect scratching post for a couple of years now, and the top is all puffed out from plenty of claw action. I emailed purrfect post yesterday to find out if they did a taller one because Dory loves to climb and a taller post would be great. I just got an email back telling me they're about to launch their new post - the Mondo - which is h-u-g-e.
They've not got it on their website yet - apparently it's selling well by word of mouth, but if you call their 1-800 number you can pick one up. It's pricey - $139 plus shipping, but if you've had one of their original purrfect posts hopefully your cats will testify how brilliant it is. They sent me a couple of pics of the old vs. new and some of the office cats playing on it.

Here are the dimensions they sent me:
Overall Height 39 inches tall
Base Dimension 19.5 inches square
Top Platform Dimension 13 inches square
Post diameter 9 inches 
Post circumference 29 inches round
Total Weight 30 pounds


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Oooh. I'm impressed! :twisted: 

Really, if Giz actually used it, it would be the perfect size for His Largeness.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got two of those Purrfect Posts -- the standard size. One of my cats is in their gallery, too, but I don't remember which one. That Mondo post is quite something; I might have to check it out.


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

When ours arrives I'll post some pics if/when Dory starts to (ab)use it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

if i ever need one ill make one for that price! lol. some carpet and wood and glue and circlar cardboard costs alot less than $139!!!!

the prices of those are just insane!


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

So clearly you've never owned one of these or tried to make one.
Trust me - it's worth every penny. I've yet to see a homemade scratching post that was even close to the quality of my original purrfect post


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

chrisell said:


> So clearly you've never owned one of these or tried to make one.
> Trust me - it's worth every penny. I've yet to see a homemade scratching post that was even close to the quality of my original purrfect post


i cant say ive ever tried.. lol. but Boos (used to be simbas until he outgrew it) 'throne' as we call it... it may be 1.5 feet tall if that, and about a foot wide... with a post and a flat bottom... was like $50! Im not convinced that that amount of wood and carpet was worth that much. lol. My brother bought it a few years ago for my bday. i was just amazed when i found out how much they are.

I dont even want to know what one of the ones with all the shelves and little tunnels and everything costs. Probably a years pay, lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Chris how heavy is this post? Does your other post tip that you got from them or are they balanced and heavy? Im interested in seeing pictures of this new one your getting!


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry it's been a while. The post arrived but having a camera and a cat in the same place at the same time has been an issue until today. So here she is on El Mondo.
Re: weight - I've not weighed it but hopefully these pics will give you some idea that it's *very *sturdy. Doesn't tip or rock at all. Now Dory has somewhere to climb as well as scratch. And for the first time since we've had her, she scratched horizontally today on the top platform.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

do they know that those are the only places scratching is allowed?


----------



## chrisell (Jan 21, 2005)

Claiken said:


> do they know that those are the only places scratching is allowed?


Absolutely. She took to the original purrfect post in about a day and we've (touch wood) never had a clawed piece of floor or furniture since then - that was three years ago. Plus she's an indoor/outdoor cat so she scratches all sorts of things outside too


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like Dory loves the Mondo Post! :lol: 
rcat


----------

